# Intelligent key on 2008 Nissan Rouge



## agw1973 (May 12, 2015)

I just bought an 08 rouge that came with only one intelligent key. Do I need to buy another intelligent key or can i just buy a transponder key as an extra to start the vehicle? Thanks


----------

